# Brewers yeast



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

I have read a lot on PT about Brewers Yeast the past couple days and I decided to purchase some for Stanley. I bought Blue Bonnet's Sugar Beet Brewers Yeast (http://www.houseofnutrition.com/blbryepo16.html). However, I noticed that some folks recommended not using human grade Brewers Yeast. Why is this? 

And how much should I give him (a sprinkle?) and how often?

Thank you in advance!!

~Kelly & Stanley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have used people type brewers yeast and never seen any ill efects, but for the most part I use brews yeast fron pigeon supply houses. If you are feeding only one bird you will need to wet his feed with a few drops of vegetable oil(peanut or corn) and sprinkel 1/8 of a tea spoon on the feed ,do this twice a week, that should be enough.*GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have read a lot on PT about Brewers Yeast the past couple days and I decided to purchase some for Stanley. I bought Blue Bonnet's Sugar Beet Brewers Yeast (http://www.houseofnutrition.com/blbryepo16.html). However, I noticed that some folks recommended not using human grade Brewers Yeast. Why is this?
> 
> ...


There are some human grade brands of brewers yeast (depends on what else might be in it) that cannot be used on birds, so you should check with the manufacturer before using it on your birds. 

Follow up with probiotics.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you George and Trees Gray! Will do!


----------

